# Microstory composed on horseback



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

The trail between your ears. The reins between my fingers. Your warmth between my calves. Quiet communion between us.

A twitch of movement ahead of us - a rabbit, running towards us. It stops, considers, and turns tail. You, curious, pick up the pace, wanting to follow.

Later a woman and her dalmation, which barks, frantic, but you ignore it majestically. And then startle at the sharp echo which comes back, unexpected and disembodied.

On the way home, a gallop between the apricot trees and grazing in the long grass. Gold streaks of cloud over the sunset. Flamenca's shout of greeting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

